# Pure Ephedrine HCL



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay, since we have less than two weeks, I figured I'd post this:

374 tablets, 25mg, pure ephedrine HCL (NO Guifassen, unlike VasoPro), $40:

http://www.thestimulantpeople.com/cgi-bin/dnestore/10082782.html


Also, 100% Ephedrin Sulphate (same as used in injectable):
100 capsules, $12 / 400 capsules $40:

http://www.thestimulantpeople.com/cgi-bin/dnestore/B10072379.html


I know it's not wise to drive traffic to non-sponsored sites, but no one else carries pure Ephedrine HCL WITHOUT guifannesin.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Ephedrine HCL is not banned.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm....wondered how much he "stocked up" on.


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, but the only online retailer that sells it WITHOUT guifansen is pulling it along with the ephedra ban, and will no longer produce it.

I know of only two other companies (VasoPro and the old "mini-thin" company) that produce an Ephedrine HCL product,and these always include an expectorant, guifansen, which gives people headaches.

They don't do this willingly--it's easy for street dealers to make crystal meth from pure Ephedrine HCL, so the FDA makes manufacturers add guifansen, since it is sold as a bronchodilator, which makes conversion more difficult.  

So the link I provided, is to my knowledge, the only place on the internet where you can get pure Epherdrine HCL and sulphate, and this is getting pulled in ten days, so I posted.

But if there is another solution, please let me know!


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Actually, I haven't purchased any yet.  

If someone can prove to me that this isn't an anomaly and send me a link to an online retailer that also sells pure Ef. HCL and is NOT pulling it in two weeks, then I will ammend my post.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I never get headaches from the VasoPro.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I never get headaches from the VasoPro.


Me neither.  VasoPro is cheap and it works great 

And if you can't get vasopro just got to the pharmacy and pick up primatine tablets (or generic)  Those are ephedrine as well


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

If you don't have headaches, you are lucky.

I'm not the only one who has had this problem:

http://www.1fast400.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=630

Further, this is part of what guafia does:



> Guaifenesin, a drug used to liquefy mucus, is mildly uricosuric. Uricosuric drugs are used to treat gout by causing urinary excretion of uric acid.





> Guaifenesin is an exportant capable of increasing respiratory tract fluid. It is a common ingredient of many antitussive preparations.





> When the first cycle begins, there is usually a period of flu-like fatigue as stored toxins and excess phosphates start releasing. Your body works hard to process chemical toxins and excess materials so that they can be excreted.  For the first few months, expect to spit out mucus that has been clogging your airways. Headaches are very common during this process.  You may have other symptoms, including strong smelling perspiration and urine and burning on urination (excess acid phosphates are excreted).  Your urine may become very dark.



I'm surprised that bodybuilders who are so conscious of what they ingest, would willing take a substance they don't need when an alternative exists that is cheaper.  I posted the link, because I thought it benefical.


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Jodi.

I guess primatene tabs are available, and pure.  I did not know this.  I think they are a "behind the counter" drug, which is why I didn't see them at any store here in Chicago.  I should have guessed when drugstore.com listen "Primatene Tab" next to "Xendarine EFX" as the "customers also purchased" products!

Have a good workout, everyone!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

No they are not pure.  Look again   There is also Brokaid (not pure either).

Guaifenesin, to me, is no big deal.  It doesn't affect me at all. 



> I'm surprised that bodybuilders who are so conscious of what they ingest, would willing take a substance they don't need


As far as this........with all the supplements out there that most of us are taking.......do you really think that we NEED those?  Nope, probably not.   We don't NEED to take anything but if its stacked with another product we WANT to take and it doesn't cause side effects then we will probably continue to take it.  Its a matter of choice.


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Cool.  Thanks for the info.  I looked, but couldn't find an ingredients list on the web for Primatene. 

Of course, if Guifanesen doesn't bother your body, then VasoPro is the way to go.

For some reason, Guif. bothers the hell out of me and gives me bad headaches, so I've been looking for a pure HCL.  The old mini-thins, prior to addition of Guif., always worked great for me.  I worked double shifts at a boat factory, and needed it!  

So I guess my source is the only one for people who want a pure Ephedrine HCL tablet, and it is getting pulled in 17 days, so some people like me may find this worthwhile.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

holy crap! i just took 25mg of vasporo and 200mg of caffeine after a loooooooooooooong layoff. i'm walking on freaking clouds! this stuff is potent!


----------



## plouffe (Mar 20, 2004)

If you cooked Ephedrine HCL up like crack, then re-capsulated it you'd have pure ephedrine I believe. 


Cocaine HCL => Crack ( Cocaine )
Ephedrine HCL => Ephedrine

Baking soda causes a reaction and removes the salt thingy ma' bobber. ( i'm not a chemist ) I don't know, I'll try it sometime.


----------



## brodus (Mar 21, 2004)

This is probably why no one usually sells the plain Ephedrine HCL or sulfate!!


----------



## darklight (Mar 21, 2004)

plouffe, dunno if it would do! You may be right, but we don't know what will happen to Guaifenesin when cooked with ephedrine HCL! If you could have any way of separating the ephedrine hcl from the Guaifenesin, maybe you could have just ephedrine! But also dunno if the ephedrine hcl have the same reaction when heated of the cocaine hcl!


----------



## darklight (Mar 21, 2004)

my mistkae, read that DON'T have Guaifenesin in the page posted by brodus!

MAYBE it may work...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 21, 2004)

The hydrochloride is just the carrier molecule for the ephedrine (same with the sulfate version).

AFAIK, the only purpose of the carrier molecule is to increase the shelf life of ephedrine.  Ephedrine on its own is unstable, and needs to be bound to a sulfate or HCL carrier to be stored for any length of time.


----------



## brodus (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, what monolith said is 100% correct.

My post wasn't for to help people make freebase Ephedrine, though!

Like I said before, the reason everyone (vasopro, etc) includes guifenesin in their pills is gov't rules.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 22, 2004)

If ephedrine HCL has guifenesin in it then it should be listed in the ingrediants right? I just checked mine and aside from 8mg of ephedrine HCL each tablet contains:

Di-Calcium Phosphate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Silicon Dioxide, Croscarmellose sodium, Stearic Acid and Magnesium Stearate.

Whew...that's a lot of typing, even for a computer guy like me!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> If ephedrine HCL has guifenesin in it then it should be listed in the ingrediants right? I just checked mine and aside from 8mg of ephedrine HCL each tablet contains:
> 
> Di-Calcium Phosphate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Silicon Dioxide, Croscarmellose sodium, Stearic Acid and Magnesium Stearate.
> ...



Those are inactive ingredients you'll find in many supplements.  They act as binders, fillers, preservatives, dyes, etc.


----------



## brodus (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, you are in Canada, where you can buy 8mg tabs of pure Ephedrine HCL (along with binders).  8mgs is the max legal for sale in Canada, and apparently you dont' have the law that requires inclusion of guifenesin.

I believe my original link above is the only place to order it online in the 25mg. dose.  No one has contested this.


----------



## samat631 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ephedrine HCL is not banned.





anybody know if there gonna ban it anytime soon, or at all?
(eph HCL)


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Nope.  No ephedrine ban on the horizon.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 26, 2004)

I get headache also.......I purchase ephedrine from here now! 

http://64.239.80.138/view_category.asp?cat=29


----------



## dnepharm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Ephedrine HCL is still available*

Please visit online at http://www.dne-inc.com/cgi-bin/dnestore/scan/se=ephedrine/sf=prod_group/sf=comb_category/tf=category/sp=dneresults
and get free Super discount membership.

D&E Pharmaceuticals, Inc.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 3, 2004)

DNE PHARM Why don't you tell everyone they have to give their License # and Social security # to the DEA if you order from them.


Use this link for no B.S.
http://64.239.80.138/view_category.asp?cat=29


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

That is still more costly than Vaspro @ BN.com, Redneck, but I guess if the expectorant is a problem that site is okay. The original links that Brodus provided are way better, though. Tempting...


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

Redneck said:
			
		

> DNE PHARM Why don't you tell everyone they have to give their License # and Social security # to the DEA if you order from them.


Is this because people make meth out of it?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 3, 2004)

*Dea*

That's exactly why.......and i don't feel like being listed with suspected Meth dealers.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

Who would? Fuck that. I don't care how good the deal is.


----------



## mrguy (Sep 4, 2004)

You can buy the same stuff in any drug store. Psudoephedrine is not illegal and also doesn't have any crap mixed in with it.

It works almost as well as the Ephedra and you don't have to provide a DL and SS # to buy it. They just limit your purchase to 3 boxes max. (at least in my area)


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 4, 2004)

I was selling Vaspro on eBay, and now eBay says they are no longer allowing any product containing ephedrine to be sold there. Of course, many people are still doing it. There are sometimes good deals to be found there, but after you bid, eBay might cancel the auction. They put my account on suspension because they pulled three ephedrine and two M1T auctions I had. Bastards! I have twenty bottles to move somehow.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Brodus, do you have to give your SS# and DL# on that site you posted?


----------



## brodus (Sep 5, 2004)

Try either of these:

http://www.m5research.com/products.htm

www.ephdrineforsale.com


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 5, 2004)

The Vaso stuff is super strong. I can't imagine that ephedra is any more effective then that stuff. I've been told by friends that ephedrine is actually stronger then ephedra. I can only handle 1/2 of a vaso pill otherwise I get way too jacked up and my BP goes through the roof.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's another link with pure ephdrine HCL 300 tabs 8mg for $24.50

http://www.nutribolicinc.com/product_detail/product_id.319http://www.heavyweights.net/detailedproducts.asp?articleid=579


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 6, 2004)

Redneck the Vasopro is WAY cheaper, and higher dosed. I wouldn't spend more on something to get less.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 7, 2004)

If you like the additive (200mg Guaifenesin in Vasopro) then it's fine. I get headaches from it so i prefer pure ephedrine HCL.


----------

